#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Feeding an Incubus

## chels0792

Hey, guys. How do I feed an incubus? I'd like to make him more powerful. Any ideas? What do these guys feed off of? Just negative emotions and sex energy?

----------


## ShadowCrest

... Have sex with it? lol I know it sounds kinda simple, but it's kinda like asking how to make a pig fatter.

----------


## Morrigan

Thats pretty much it, sex. But as a general rule thats not a good idea. Not the best thing to keep around the house incubuses. More so if their well feed incubus, not the best for your health.

----------

